# Plastic Stretchy Handles For Lp Cover



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

While moving our camper in prep for the hurricane, one of the black plastic stretchy handles on the front LP cover of our 26RS broke. Any ideas on what they are really called or where I can obtain a few? Thank you!


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine broke too. Any other ideas would be an option too.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you mean these......
Hood Latches

Gilligan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In the maintenance forum there is a thread for replacement parts. I would post the link but on my phone it is a pain to do.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Northern tool has them on the shelf. Replaced mine a couple months ago and they work great!


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

www.northerntool.com
item #127026
2 pack mini hood latches

These work great.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you!!! You all are awesome!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

I am sure I overpaid, but my OB dealer stocks 'em
Stan


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Northern Tool is the place!

I always carry a couple in my repair kit. It seems I break at least one a season - that and door and hatch catches!


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilligan's High Tech Tip #67 -- The care and feeding of hood latches.

When securing the propane/battery cover with the hood latches, hook it at the "T", not the nib. If you do this, it will last a long, long time, instead of breaking every few months.

Gilligan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Gilligan's High Tech Tip #67 -- The care and feeding of hood latches.
> 
> When securing the propane/battery cover with the hood latches, hook it at the "T", not the nib. If you do this, it will last a long, long time, instead of breaking every few months.
> 
> Gilligan


Yes, but if you would have installed them correctly, they could be latched on the bump out as the manufacturer designed them to be


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

All right you guys, perhaps the problem is that you are using hold downs that are a little on the small side. I purchased the following hold downs from Moore Industrial Hardware after an extensive search. Part Number 35-MSS. These are a little larger and have stainless steel hardware, which I wanted. They will fit the existing holes but I think I had to drill out the holes on the hold downs a few thousandths. I then drilled and tapped the holes in the frame of the trailer and mounted with stainless screws. I think I used 1/4-20 because I think the original rivets were 3/16ths.
I just called Moore, an industrial distributor to see if they would sell to individuals, and I was assured they would. (I purchased mine under my company name.) They have great stretchy rubber and look fabulous. I had purchased a smaller version and returned them for the ones listed above.

Rowland


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I checked the locations of my hood latches earlier this year. Figured out that one of them was about 3/8" too low and about 3/8" too far back which caused to to stretch too far when latching. Drilled out the rivets and moved it to where it should be. Filled the old holes with black silicone. Seems to work much better now.


----------

